# Saudi driving??



## uknewguy75 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All,

Ok I know this question many have come up around a 100 times but please dont kill me......

I have a choice of Dubai or Saudi for work but do I have to drive in Saudi? Is it possible to live there without driving? and how easy is it to learn to drive there without a UK licence?

All replies would help me make up my mind

Thank you
Uknewguy75


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi uknewguy75,

Forgive me for asking but if you have a choice of Dubai or Saudi why Saudi....

I have lived in both and I know which one I prefer!


----------



## gwpaterson (May 22, 2010)

You need an international license to drive in Saudi but can easily obtain a Saudi one very easily, driving is a nightmare but if your company provides a driver then all the better. I would not use a Taxi unless absolutely desperate, cant imagine it will ever be easy to learn to drive unless you go out at four in the morning and even then its busy, one consideration is that you can save money in Saudi if relevant as opposed to Dubai which does encourage you to spend spend spend.

Good luck whatever you do



uknewguy75 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ok I know this question many have come up around a 100 times but please dont kill me......
> 
> ...


----------



## Badfish (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh gosh, stay away from Saudi. Sometimes they visit Dubai and you can tell when a Saudi is driving because they have nooooo regard for traffic laws at. all. Driving in Saudi itself must be insane.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I drive fairly regularly in Eastern Saudi and it is not a pleasant experience. Driving a medium size 4x4, the minor roads in towns are fraught with potential, prangs, when you get on the main roads, all hell breaks loose, the outside lane is refered to as the suicide lane, as you get a big 4x4 coming up behind you at 180/200 kph, flashing there lights, youd better get out of the way. There are about 20,000 people killed annually on the roads according to an article a few weeks ago in a saudi paper

I would say that learning to drive in saudi would be difficult, I have not the first clue how you do it, however if you learn there, and then drive there, you will not be much use when you return home!! you will have 12 points on your licence within half an hour.....

Never heard of people utilising only taxis as as my dealings are with people with company large cars 
I would imagine long term use would be fraught with problems.
Even leaving aside the "grog" situation I know where I would be. 
Best of luck Kev


----------



## imi7 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi,

I have been in Saudi for nearly 5 years, and am there for one thing only - ££££'s as cost of living compared to Dubai is minimal (prob because there is not much to do).

Driving in Saudi is bonkers - you will see kids on the road who can barely see over the dash cruising around! 

You need a car (or full time company transport) in Saudi as there is no public transport system, and to get anywhere you need a car. 

Good Luck

Imi.


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

Not that bad, if you are a bit careful. I had one small fender bender in 9 years in Riyadh, and I drove at least 150k kms overrall. Just be sure you are FULLY insured at all times.
jp


----------



## Sylvester58 (Sep 4, 2012)

Good afternoon to all of you,

...and somehow scared already: just start the driving school because was condition for my job in Riyadh, the company car awaits me. I have already the Libyan experience (right front seat only) but what you are discussing here is somehow a little bit worse than what I already know regarding the driving... "there"... Please (pretty please), I'm not younger anymore, encourage me, tell me I will not make the mistake of my life, I just become grand paw 2 months ago...

Wish the best to all of you


----------



## SOAB (Jan 25, 2014)

Saudi has its faults but it will always be my home.


----------



## Sylvester58 (Sep 4, 2012)

*update of my concern*



Sylvester58 said:


> Good afternoon to all of you,
> 
> ...and somehow scared already: just start the driving school because was condition for my job in Riyadh, the company car awaits me. I have already the Libyan experience (right front seat only) but what you are discussing here is somehow a little bit worse than what I already know regarding the driving... "there"... Please (pretty please), I'm not younger anymore, encourage me, tell me I will not make the mistake of my life, I just become grand paw 2 months ago...
> 
> Wish the best to all of you


Good afternoon again,

being here, in Saudi, since June, last year (8 months already), and still amaze me how the people can drive like this; compared with our driving style in Europe, it's a nightmare, the best thing here is the people are aware about how erratic are all of them driving, and they quite fast acting to avoid the crazy ones. not once I've seen "on the edge" situations avoided by local drivers... taxi drivers are a mess, all of them... big SUV drivers are aggressive (most of them), signaling for changing the direction or line is optional, assuring on exit from a secondary to a main street is optional, giving priority according to traffic rules is optional, but the accidents are less than expected, due to given conditions. and to answer to @uknewguy75, later than he probably needs, to have driving school here you have to know and speak Arabic. I just submit my European driving license, the international one and the ID (Iqama), and I get a new Saudi driving license, valid for 5 years, but the school, I preferred to graduate at home. And believe me, it was better. So, guys, listen my advice :gossip: come here with your homecountry driving license and based on it, take the saudi one. The Police itself admits there are some driving license owners they never check: europeans, canadians, u.s. americans. The driving license system is way superior than local one. And, of course, this my home (away from home) also, despite all the other faults (to quote somebody )

Yours Sylvester


----------



## Godfather (Feb 19, 2014)

I left Dubai and moved to Riyadh. To be honest I dont mind the place at all, I prefer Saudi, its real, sometimes dirty but it has the real arabian character unlike plastic Dubai.
The driving is a bit mad but you get used to it. You need eyes in the back of your head at times but the roads in UAE are still far worse than the UK or USA and the traffic there is a nightmare for delays and jams. 

One thig to note, you wont save any money living in the UAE the prices there are horrendous and the cost of living high. I have saved more in Saudi in 4 months than I did in Dubai in four years, and its only getting worse apparently... 

Question you need to ask yourself, am I here for the lifestyle or the money?

GF


----------

